# Nub/Ash Compilation!



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys! I want to see your hot ashes! And your nubs! (that's what she said?)
Here's my latest:










Got snowed in on my bday, but that didn't stop me from sacrificing the Opus X Petit Lancero I've been saving since last year!

To make it fun for everyone, I'll give the 24th poster (I turned 24) and probably a few others afterward a nice prize  It'll probably be a stick similar to the one I enjoyed!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cmon, where is that nub from the Herf! It deserves a spot in this thread


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol! Here ya go:









Now lemme see one of yours!


----------

